# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Koliko traje prirodan porod bez lijekova? Iskustva s prvim djetetom...

## aro32

Može li neka iskustva onih koje su rodile bez ikakvih lijekova za pojačavanje trudova, ublažavanje bolova i sl. Zanima me za PRVO DIJETE. Meni je to trajalo 17 sati i još bi da nismo išli na carski.
Pitam se jesam li pogriješila što nisam htjela drip, možda je moglo sve ispasti bolje. Sreća je što nije bilo značajnih posljedica za mene i bebu.

----------


## BusyBee

> Pitam se jesam li pogriješila što nisam htjela drip, možda je moglo sve ispasti bolje. Sreća je što nije bilo značajnih posljedica za mene i bebu.


Ne treba znaciti da bi bilo brze/bolje.
Ja sam u prvom porodu dobila drip i opet mi je porod trajao 17 sati, 17 sati neizdrzivih trudova koji su se kacili jedan na drugi, bez predaha.

----------


## iva1602

kod mene je trajao 13 sati, s dripom, mislim da je drip puno ubrzao stvar jer mi je doma pukao vodenjak a s obzirom da nisam imala trudove morali su ih izazvat...jer ako plodna voda dugo curi postoji mogućnost infekcija... meni drip nije bio niš strašno...

----------


## VedranaV

Nema tu pravila, samo prosjeci i statistika  :Smile: . Kako kaže prof. Dražančić, u modernoj opstetriciji smatra se da rodilja ne bi trebala dočekati dva izlaska ili dva zalaska sunca, pa tako aktivno vode porode i požuruju ih da završe ili u 24 sata ili prije. Iz toga se, pretpostavljam, može zaključiti da bez intervencija traju i dulje.

E sad što bi bilo da je bilo, nemoguće je reći. Možda se moglo napraviti i nešto drugo što ne uključuje lijekove, a što bi ubrzalo porod, kao što je npr. zamračiti prostor u kojem si bila, stišati buku, osigurati mir, reći toplu riječ i sl. No, pitanje je je li uopće postojalo nešto što je usporavalo porod i ometalo ga, tj. bi li i u optimalnim uvjetima on trajao toliko. Ti najbolje znaš kako si se osjećala i što ti je smetalo.

----------


## Lutonjica

mene zanima što znači 17 sati? 17 sati od prvog truda? 17 sati intenzivnih trudova? 17 sati od pucanja vodenjaka? 

moj prvi porod, s dripom i svim popratnim lijekovima, trajao je 20 sati od prvog najslabijeg truda. dakle 20 sati trudova, od početnih do zadnjih.

drugi porod, prirodni, bez ičega, počeo je spontanim pucanjem vodenjaka,  a trudove sam dobila tek puno sati nakon toga. taj porod je od puknuća vodenjaka trajao nekih 16 sati, ali je od prvog osjetnog truda do poroda prošlo samo 6 sati.

----------


## srecica

Ovo sa pucanjem vodenjaka na pocetku poroda je vrlo cesta indikacija za drip, a ako pogledas kakva je praksa vani onda shvatis da to i ne mora biti tako jer nije cudno da trudnicu sa puknutim vodenjakom posalju doma da ceka trudove. Naravno ako je sve u redu.
Postoji mogucnost infekcije te se zato uvodi antibiotik intravenozno, a istovremeno se zaboravlja da se rizik od infekcije povecava upravo vaginalnim pregledima koji su u nasim rodilistima uobicajeni.
Moje iskustvo sa dripom je negativno u smislu da mi je totalno poremetio moje trudove, nije ih pojacao nego ih je zbrkao, nisam znala gdje je kraj a gdje pocetak ... o boli necu govoriti, za dlaku sam izbjegla carski rez i sad mi se to ne cini kao pobjeda nas sistemom vec upravo suprotno. Moj porod je trajao 24 sata od pucanja vodenjaka.

Koliko ce trajati porod uvelike ovisi o okolini koja te okruzuje kada porod krene, o tvojim strahovima, o ljudima koji te okruzuju u trenutku poroda ... i sve je jako individualno. Mozda bi moj porod i u neinterventinim uvjetima trajao jednako dugacko, ne mogu to tvrditi. Iskustva govore da drugi porod obicno traje krace od prvog, i da receptori za oksitocin aktivnije reagiraju pri drugom i svakom iducem porodu, posebno ako si dojila ... na kraju krajeva i ti se upustas u koliko-toliko poznatu avanturu pa se lakse opustas i prepustas.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Definiraj malo "trajanje poroda".
Meni su oba puta trudovi počeli u noći, oko 4, ali bili su toliko slabi da sam oba puta spavala do 6-7 sati (svako 20-tak minuta bi me probudili sasvim lagani trudovi).
Prvi put u bolnicu sam došla u 8.30, u rađaonu sam ušla oko 9.30 rodila sam u 9.50.
Drugi put sam u bolnicu došla oko 9.00, nije mi pucao vodenjak pa su me pustili da hodam, u 12.00 su mi pukli vodenjak i rodila sam u 12.15. Pitam se jesam li trebala dozvoliti da ga puknu odmah po dolasku  :Undecided:

----------


## stellita

koliko traje?hmm..kako kome...do mene su prvorotkinje rađale u roku od 15min što su ušle u boks pa do mene koja je to uz kontrakcije učinila nakon 34sata (da dobro čitate)......svaki put bilo je kraće
hihi

----------


## Nia_Zg

Rodila sam u roku 4,5 sata od prvog prirodnog truda, bez dripa, ali vodenjak mi je puknuo kod kuće, cca 4 sata prije toga. Sam izgon na stolčiću je trajao max 10-15 minuta.

----------


## kailash

Kad sam shvatila da su "osjeti u križima" zaista trudovi (a to je bilo nakon spontanog puknuća vodenjaka), oko 17 pa do izlaska posteljice, 3 sata i 20 minuta. A ta neka lagana zatezanja(bezbolna)su trajala od ujutro, no mislila sam da su to predtrudovi koje sam imala par dana prije.
Osobno računam da mi je porod trajao oko 3 sata, jer ne mogu reći da sam bila "u porodu" dok nisam zaista bila "na drugoj planeti"...

Koliko čitam po literaturi, nekad zna i više od dva dana trajati...
Ali veliko je tu pitanje okolinskih uvjeta i ljudi koji su oko žene - to  može jaaaako produljiti i otežati sve skupa.

----------


## aro32

Dakle: od spontanog, visokog prsnuća vodenjaka i ubrzo zatim početka trudova pa do poroda carskim prošlo je 17 sati.
Atmosfera je bila i više nego ugodna - jedna mirna starija primalja je cijelu smjenu bila u blizini, zamračen, klimatiziran prostor, partner s nama, sloboda kretanja itd...
A svejedno su se trudovi nakon cijelog dana usporili, pa se pitam je li problem bio u mojoj glavi ili je takav organizam, pa sam trebala dopustiti da mi pomognu onako
kako medicinari jedino znaju - lijekovima. A tko bi to znao na početku..? Ev. za drugi put.

Usporedila bih to s psihološkim problemom: psihijatar je doktor kojii će ti dati tablete da izliječiš simptome bolesti, dok će ti psiholog razgovorom pomoći da sam riješiš
uzroke problema. Recimo. Doula je u neku ruku psiholog, a bolnice je nemaju. Primalje koliko god dobre i pitome bile su za ništa kad im je ctg sve i zovu doktora čim 'zapne'.

----------


## kailash

Jako je teško znati što bi bilo kad bi bilo...Da li je došlo do neke promjene (prostora, osoblje, nešto bitno tebi emocionalno/mentalno...) nakon čega su trudovi usporili?
Ako ne želiš da seciramo ovako tvoju ipak intimnu situaciju, možemo i na pp...

----------


## (maša)

trudovi od ponoći...tek oko pola 4 skužila da su to trudovi a ne crijeva...do 10 ujutro stigli na 5-6 minuta (bolni kao M, ništa strašno)...u bolnicu stigli u 10.30, čekala do nekih 11 na pregled otvorena 8 cm.

Kako bi išlo dalje bez ičega nažalost neznam...nisam ni znala da mi daju drip..nekih sat vremena bila na dripu i malac se rodio....sigurno bi trajalo dulje al moji T nisu uopće bili bolni, bili su pravilni i lako ih je bilo prodisati (zadnji moji trudovi su bili na 90)...poslje dripa su išli do 120 ako se dobro sjećam al su nepravilni, teško bi ih prodisala jer nije bilo nekog tempa..

----------


## frost

kod mene do lekova celih 15 sati aktivnog poroda.
posle 15 sati ali lekove. smatram da su trebali da me ostave bar jos 5 bez icega jer sam posle 15 sati bila otvorena 6 prstiju, bolno, ali mislim da kad je krenulo islo bi brze nego kad su me 'ubrzali" i pobrljali sve

----------


## (maša)

nisam napisala da je od prvog truda do poroda prošlo malo manje od 14 sati...

----------


## dorotea24

> Dakle: od spontanog, visokog prsnuća vodenjaka i ubrzo zatim početka trudova pa do poroda carskim prošlo je 17 sati.
> Atmosfera je bila i više nego ugodna - jedna mirna starija primalja je cijelu smjenu bila u blizini, zamračen, klimatiziran prostor, partner s nama, sloboda kretanja itd...
> A svejedno su se trudovi nakon cijelog dana usporili, pa se pitam je li problem bio u mojoj glavi ili je takav organizam, pa sam trebala dopustiti da mi pomognu onako
> kako medicinari jedino znaju - lijekovima. A tko bi to znao na početku..? Ev. za drugi put.
> 
> Usporedila bih to s psihološkim problemom: psihijatar je doktor kojii će ti dati tablete da izliječiš simptome bolesti, dok će ti psiholog razgovorom pomoći da sam riješiš
> uzroke problema. Recimo. Doula je u neku ruku psiholog, a bolnice je nemaju. Primalje koliko god dobre i pitome bile su za ništa kad im je ctg sve i zovu doktora čim 'zapne'.


Pa vjerovatno su te PITOME primalje primjetile nekakav problem na ctg-u čim su zvale doktora. Možda ti je trebala nekakva medicinska intervencija, a ne masiranje leđa i topla riječ doule. 
Jel bi ti drip pomogao da ne završiš na carskom možda bolje trebaš postaviti pitanje onom liječniku koji ti je drip htio dati jer ga je možda želio dati iz nekog razloga.

----------


## lillifee

prvi porod: 
39 dana SVAKI dan imala sam lazne trudove. u prosjeku su trajali 2 sata i onda su prestali. kad su krenuli pravi, nisam ni skuzila koliko sam vec oguglala na to. vodenjak su mi pukli kad sam dosla u rodiliste nakon sto su se trudovi spustili na 5 minuta. u radjaoni sam provela nekih 40 minuta. porod kao takav bio mi je super! zeza me jedna prijateljica da mi je porod bio "dobar provod". bez dripa. 
drugi porod:
vodenjak je sam pukao. nisam imala trudove, dobila sam drip, bilo me strah za poludit. od prvog truda do poroda prosla su tocno 3 i pol sata. bilo mi je teze nego prvi put.

----------


## kailash

Koliko god "misteriozno" i nevjerojatno zvučalo, ali ponekad zaista topla riječ ili prava riječ može doslovce djelovati da žena u par minuta dođe od 5 na 10 cm otvorenosti. Jednako tako negativna rečenica može doslovce sve zaustaviti, čak i ponovno vratiti otvorenost sa 7 na 3 cm.
U svakom slučaju tako nešto nema negativne nuspojave, dok neopravdana medicinska intervencija može imati cjeloživotne negativne posljedice. 
Preporuka koja se meni sviđa je isprobati neinvazivne metode (prilagodbe okoline potrebama žene koja rađa, micanje svih izvora adrenalina, itd) a ako to ne upali, onda je bolje CR nego ženu i bebu mučiti s još nekoliko sati dripa i onda ipak opet ići na CR...
No u rodilištima neće biti neinvazivnih pokušaja nego medicinskih intervencija koje pokreću kaskadu intervencija nepovratno.

U svakom slučaju, postoji razlog zašto su trudovi stali, a što ne mora biti radi nefunkcionalnosti organizma - ponekad nam jednostavno beba da malo odmora prije nego krene silovito, ponekad je zaista to promjena u vanjskim okolnostima. A dati drip na loš ctg je staviti bebu pod značajno jači stres...

----------


## Zara1

meni 4 i pol sata od prvog truda do poroda

----------


## Peterlin

Meni skoro 3 dana otkako sam prokrvarila pri zadnjem pregledu. Strpali su me odma' u bolnicu "za svaki slučaj" jer sam imala puuuno godina. Dijete se 2 i pol dana odlučivalo (kapa dolje ekipi na Sv.duhu, pustili nas na miru, nisu forsirali) i kad su konačno trudovi krenuli, bilo je 4 i pol sata "aktivnosti" sve skupa.

----------


## litala

niti u jednom porodu nisam dobila drip niti ikakve druge kemijske "odmagace/pomagace"... u prvom porodu mi je dr pri pregledu prokinuo vodenjak (bez pitanja), u drugom i trecem vodenjak je puknuo spontano i nakon cca dva sata krenuli su trudovi (mozda i manje, ne sjecam se), u cetvrtom sam dozvolila prokidanje vodenjaka pri izgonu.

svi su trajali izmedju pet i sest sati (od najslabijeg truda ili puknuca vodenjaka do izgona)...

kod mene se ona teza o "naslijedjivanju" porodjajnih "muka" pokazala tocnom. moja je mama isto radjala brzo i efikasno (rekla bih jos brze i efikasnije od mene)...

----------


## arilu

Od prvog truda, do izgona 4 sata. 
S tim da ja uopće nisam imala one slabe trudove kojii traju satima. Pojavili su se odjednom, na 3 min, poprilično bolni. Vodenjak su mi prokinuli prije izgona zbog zelene plodne vode!

----------


## bimba iaia

Meni 1.put su trajali 24 h ako ćemo brojat one prve "da li je to to?"...a u rodilištu sam bila 4 h...i nisu bili strašni,pl.voda pukla sama...ALI trudovi su *stali* na kraju na izgonu-od frke vjerojatno-a tako i drugi put kad su odmah počeli ozbiljno šiškat a trajali su od prvog možda 7 h ( najslađi su bili u autu di je i pukla voda)...tad su mi dali i drip koji nije imao vremena djelovat jer sam došla na sam finish (hehe)...eventualno treće kad legaliziraju porod doma...  :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

Ovisi kako se gleda...trudove imala 42 sata prije nego je pukao vodenjak.Bili su neredoviti(mijenjalo se vrijeme razmaka ovisno o mirovanju ili hodanju-u šetanju na 5 min,čim bi sjela,na 20/30min) i tako sam ja to vrijeme bila doma.Vodenjak je na kraju pukao u 02 ujutro i odmah su trudovi bili očajno jaki,bolni i na 3 min. Dok sam se spremila,došla i legla u boks prošla su još 3 sata,bilo je već 05h.U boksu sam ležala do 8 kad sam rodila,dakle još 3.Ja gledam da sam rodila za 3 sata tog ležanja u boksu jer to je bilo najteže.Ako gledamo od pucanja vodenjaka onda je moj prvi porod trajao 6 sati.Ako gledamo i trudove koji su krenuli dva dana ranije sve skupa oko 48h.Ja zaista gledam samo tih 3(6) sata jer to je bilo teško,a sve ostalo zanemarivo.Trudovi uz održan vodenjak su puuuuno blaži čak i za mene koju sve boli i lako ih je bilo izdržati.

----------


## Anvi

Moj prvi porod: ukupno 36 sati. Trudovi su od samog početka bili snažni i bolni, jedino što su se pojavljivali u duljim vremenskim intervalima, a kasnije u sve kraćim i kraćim. Bol inače jako dobro podnosim, tako kad velim da su bili bolni, zaista jesu. Nakon prvih cca 12 sati, trudovi su prestali i pojavili su se opet nakon otprilike 4 sata. U toj pauzi sam uspjela odspavati. Doma sam odradila narednih 8 sati trudova, kad su bili na 3 minute otišli smo u rodilište i tamo sam odradila još 6 sati u predrađaoni i 6 sati u rađaoni. Pred sam kraj, recimo zadnjih 10-ak minuta, sam dobila drip jer su, kako mi je rečeno, kontrakcije oslabile. 
Mislim da bih rodila i brže da nisam slušala savjete babice da moram prodisavati trudove u vrijeme kad sam imala snažan nagon za tiskanjem. U tom slučaju bih vjerojatno rodila dva-tri sata prije, i bez potrebe za dripom.

Drugi porod: 8 sati trudova, od čega 7 i pol sati kod kuće, 20 minuta u autu (puko vodenjak po stražnjem sicu), 3 truda na hodniku rodilišta, u rađaoni niti 10 minuta. Rodila sam u svojoj odjeći, na MM su samo nabacili ogrtač, nije niti jaknu stigao skinuti. E, taj porod mi se sviđao!  :Smile:

----------


## Handy

Od prvog truda do rođenja djeteta 11h, ali s dripom. 
Drugi put bez dripa 10h.

----------


## Indi

Ne znam kako definiraš ovo pitanje, tj. od kada misliš, od prvoga truda ili?

Meni je vodenjak pukao oko 2sata, prvi vrlo blagi trudovi oko 4, a zatim oko 6 su krenuli intenzivno da bi oko 7 bili na dvije minute. U 8 smo bili u bolnici, od oko 9ipo u rađaonici gdju su mi trudovi opali od stresa izazvanog pokušajem da me se stavi na drip, oko 10 ipo su opet krenuli luđački da bih rodila bez dripa i ikakvih lijekova  točno u 12.15 sati.

 Sve skupa 10 sati.


Na tvom mjestu se ne bih grizla jer je primjerice u dobrom dijelu europskih zemalja praksa da se čeka čak i 48 sati od pucanja vodenjaka za uopće odlazak u bolnicu ili eventualne druge medicinske interencije, ako se za njih pokaže potreba.Kod nas je praksa do 12 sati bez dripa, a onda je presing da se ide na drip ili carski ako je potreba.

Prijateljica je uspjela odbijati drip oko prvih 15 sati, na kraju je popustila i opet je sljedećih 10 sati bila na dripu i to najjačoj dozi.Rekla je da je mislila da će ispaliti glavom. Bebica je bila ok, voda ok i mislim da bi i bez dripa jednako čekala da je uspjela odoljeti pritisku, no razumijem nije to tako lako.

----------


## majoslava

ja racunam da mi je prvi porod trajao oko 2,5 sata, toliko je otprilike proslo od trenutka kad mi se ucinilo da se trudovi osjecaju pa do samog poroda...ne znam kad je vodenjak puknuo, a ni trudove otvaranja nisam osjecala skoro uopce, jedino kad je istiskivanje pocelo ti trudovi su bili intenzivniji, i trajali su oko 45 minuta...

----------


## Elly

> Ne znam kako definiraš ovo pitanje, tj. od kada misliš, od prvoga truda ili?


I mene ovo zanima. 

Mene su prvi trudovi poceli loviti poslije 6 ujutro, nadalje bili redoviti, a oko 20h krenuli na 5-7 minuta, sto mi je bio znak da je vrijeme krenuti do rodilista (voznja od gotovo sat vremena). U rodiliste sam dosla oko 21h, u ponoc su me poslali u radjaonu, a rodila sam tocno u 02:00h. 
Vodenjak je puknuo u toku poroda, negdje izmedju 24:00 i 02:00h (sto nisam uopce osjetila). Sve to bez dripa.

----------


## Elly

_EDIT GORNJEG POSTA:_ provjerila sam u mom dnevniku jer sam vec zaboravila detalje.  :Embarassed:   Trudovi su poceli oko 6:30h, u rodiliste smo krenuli sat vremena kasnije nego sto sam gore napisala, oko 21h.

----------


## aro32

> Preporuka koja se meni sviđa je isprobati neinvazivne metode (prilagodbe okoline potrebama žene koja rađa, micanje svih izvora adrenalina, itd) a ako to ne upali, onda je bolje CR nego ženu i bebu mučiti s još nekoliko sati dripa i onda ipak opet ići na CR...


Hvala. Da, i meni se u tom trenu činilo da je CR na kraju krajeva bolji za bebu. Ionako je doktor rekao da ne može više drip kad je ctg pokazao loše. Odnosno, da se ispravim - u jednom periodu ctg nije pokazivao NIŠTA (?!), što mi je bilo sumnjivo: kroz dan su me mjerili uobičajenim aparatom na 'ležećki' jer telemetrijski ctg nije radio. Zatim je došla druga sestra u smjenu nakon 12 h i, čudom popravila telemetrijski. Kad su me navečer mjerili njime odjednom nema dobrog očitanja, zove se doktor u smjeni, zove se kirurg, ide se na CR. Tak da sumnjam da je ona išta popravila i, drugo, u stojećem/hodajućem očitavanju ctg možda ne hvata dobro otkucaje čs.




> U svakom slučaju, postoji razlog zašto su trudovi stali, a što ne mora biti radi nefunkcionalnosti organizma - ponekad nam jednostavno beba da malo odmora prije nego krene silovito, ponekad je zaista to promjena u vanjskim okolnostima. A dati drip na loš ctg je staviti bebu pod značajno jači stres...


Kužiš, trudovi su počeli lagano, postupno se pojačavali, otvaranje je pretpostavljam bilo sporije. No onda su usporili, oslabili. S jedne strane, posrijedi je bila iscrpljenost, a s druge - nisam znala što se događa i što da očekujem, niti mi je tko to znao reći. Jedino bi me primalja povremeno priupitala "osjećate li pritisak IZA" (!?). Naravno da ju nisam skužila, valjda nije htjela bit nepristojna pa latinski reći _anus_  :Embarassed: . Valjda je mislila da sve znam kad sam došla s planom poroda, ali jedno je literatura, a drugo stvarnost. Trebala me podsjetiti/uputiti; darling, nažalost, nije bio toliko upućen u sam 'proces'.




> Ne znam kako definiraš ovo pitanje, tj. od kada misliš, od prvoga truda ili?


Od vodenjaka, ali zapravo od prvog truda, što je kod mene bilo ubrzo. Sad kužim da vas je puno prvo dobilo trudove. Ja sam željela prvo trudove, onda bih ziher još bila ostala doma; zbunilo me ovo s vodom, prestrašili su me potencijalnim infekcijama u roku 12 h jer se onda mora ubrzati porod itd... Nadala sam se da će ići spontanim trudovima.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Da, i mene bi to zbunilo (i prepalo). Ali, kod mene su uvijek prvo išli trudovi. Drugi put sam u bolnicu došla potpuno otvorena, a nagon za tiskanje mi je počeo dosta prije pucanja vodenjaka. I tako sam hodala, odmarala, svako malo tiskala, a vodenjak se ne da i ne da. Čim su mi ga probili rodila sam.

Svakako, sretno drugi put i ne opterećuj se onim što je prošlo i završilo sretno  :Smile:

----------


## aro32

> ...ne opterećuj se onim što je prošlo i završilo sretno


Da, da svakako. Što je bilo, bilo je i ne može se vratiti. No, ja ipak ne mogu taj doživljaj opisati 'predivnim', kao ti u potpisu. Mogu se samo tješiti da je ispalo najbolje moguće, a to nije neki sretni _feeling_. To je, onak  :Undecided:  (ni v rit ni mimo, kak bi rekli naši stari)

----------


## Indi

> Od vodenjaka, ali zapravo od prvog truda, što je kod mene bilo ubrzo. Sad kužim da vas je puno prvo dobilo trudove. Ja sam željela prvo trudove, onda bih ziher još bila ostala doma; zbunilo me ovo s vodom, prestrašili su me potencijalnim infekcijama u roku 12 h jer se onda mora ubrzati porod itd... Nadala sam se da će ići spontanim trudovima.


Meni je od pucanja vodenjaka do poroda prošlo 10sati, a bebica se rodila s verniksom na sebi, znači još je dosta mogla tako stati. Inače, kad je meni pukao vodenjak išla sam još jednom čitati istoimenu temu kako bih se hrabrila da je sve u redu i da ne trebam žuriti i onda nisam žurila. Infekcije unutar 12 sati su uglavnom povezane upravo se pregledima u bolnici, i rijetko, gotovo nemoguće, čini mi se, da se dogodi kod spontanoga prsnuća i čekanja kod kuće, naravno, ako je sve ostalo u redu.
Praksa "vanka" je čekanje katkad čak i do 72sata jer se vodenjak obnavlja unutar 2sata i rijetko kad sva voda izađe odmah u velikome mlazu. Meni je je curkala na početku, onda je stala i zapravo je ostatak izašao s malecom. Na spomenutoj temi imaš primjere cura koje su čekale i cijeli dan, znači 24 sata od puknuća i sve je bilo u redu.

I još jedno, ja sam se recimo maksimalno pripremala zadnjih 20dana i čitala o prirodnom porodu i zašto je drip loš, tako da sam svu sam energiju uložila u to da mi ne daju dripa, no zanemarila sam druge aspekte tipa da ih upozorim da me ne režu i da mi ginić ne naliježe na stomak jer je to imalo za posljedicu potpunu rupturu rodnice koja je doslovno eksplodirala i rascjep otišao u debelo meso, a sve jer sam bila izložena  pritisku dijela  osoblja koje me htjelo staviti na drip. Ne moram ti reći da sam mjesecima bila ogorčena na takva rasplet moga efikasnoga i prirodnoga poroda koji je bio za poželjeti. No, tako je bilo, od žaljenja nemam koristi, treba zaboraviti i napraviti sve da drugi put bude bolje. I s vremenom doista bude bolje i prestane to žaljenje, a ostane samo prihvaćanje jer drugo se ne može.

Nadam se da će nam objema sljedeći put biti kako smo željele.

----------


## aro32

He he; hvala, Indi.  :Kiss:

----------


## tvrle

Prvi otprilike 12 sati, a drugi - vodenjak pukao oko 01.00 a rodila u 05.28. Gledajući žene oko sebe na dripu bila sam presretna što nisam ništa dobila, istina da sam kod prvog prirodnog poroda rodila malo iza njih, ali isplatilo se. Kod drugog sam čak rodila prva iako sam došla i po par sati iza nekih. Inače sad sam 100% sigurna da je veliki dio toga u glavi i da se  treba koncentrirati isključivo na bebine signale, vjerujte mi koliko god zvučalo nevjerojatno, ali čak se uspijete malo odmaknuti od boli. Sretno!

----------


## aro32

Ne sjećam se takvih signala. Kad si u 'gostima' pratiš signale domaćina i pokušavaš se njima prilagoditi da te ne bi 'neuslužili'.
Ak uspiješ na trenutak biti mentalno sam sa sobom kad ti nitko ne upada u prostor, super si napravil'.

E, moram malo skrenuti s teme, sjetih se još jednog primjera vrlo male koristi od sestre 'primalje'.
Samo mali uvod: prvi ti je porod, informiraš se kako god znaš (iz priča, knjiga, neta, gledaš film), radiš neki plan. Strunjača ti se učini kao dobra ideja za izgon; naravno da ne znaš kako to u praksi izvesti i nadaš se da će ti primalja tu uskočit'.

Pikiram ja tako tu strunjaču (ima tamo i stolac i stolčić). I što ona mene pita? "Gospođo, kako ste vi to zamislili; gdje da ja stanem?"  :Shock:  _WHAT DO I F... CARE where you should stand!_ Nije ona bila neljubazna, nego uistinu nije znala (starija gospođa). I naravno da joj nisam to rekla, sažališ se nad njom i popustiš. Glupost.

Nije da planiram popravni ispit, ali bih s ovim što sad znam definitivno sa sobom vodila jednu 'sestru Rodu'.  :Yes:

----------


## kailash

To me podsjeća na priču kad primalja nije pristala na stolčić jer bi se u tom slučaju morala presvući u hlače  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Indi* baš mi je žao da je tako završilo...

*aro32* sviđa mi se kako si opisala ovo s gostima/domaćinima.

----------


## Indi

Hvala Kailash!

Meni je žao jer sam psihički bila spremna, ali doslovno, roditi doma, samo da ne uranim tamo previše kako bih izbjegla mnoge stvari, no...što je tu je.
Treba gledati pozitivno, sad imam iskustveno "opravdanje" za braniti prirodni porod i sve njegove aspsekte, tako da nije svako zlo za zlo.
Pogotovo kad mi netko kaže da je "naša" bolnica super. Je super je u usporedbi s nekima, ali može i mora bolje jer je veliki dio toga samo stvar dobre volje dijela osoblja.

No, da ne skrećem s teme. 

*
Aro*, koja tragikomedija!

----------


## gorka

nazalost nisam naletila na neku studiju o tome da li je "lakse i jednostavnije" bez lijekova (pitanje je da li bi farmaceutske kompanije ovo i odzvolile  :Grin: ), ali s kime god sam se susretala i zapocinjala ovu temu. definitivno su zene uvjerene da je lakse bez icega (barem one koje imaju oba iskustva). 

A najlakse je kad je mama uvjerena da moze i zna  :Wink:

----------


## kailash

> Hvala Kailash!
> 
> Meni je žao jer sam psihički bila spremna, ali doslovno, roditi doma, samo da ne uranim tamo previše kako bih izbjegla mnoge stvari, no...što je tu je.
> Treba gledati pozitivno, sad imam iskustveno "opravdanje" za braniti prirodni porod i sve njegove aspsekte, tako da nije svako zlo za zlo.


Upravo tako. Puno aktivistica su upravo se i aktivirale jer su iskustvom mogle stajati iza onog što govore. Nažalost često je to iskustvo bilo negativno..

----------


## tina55

moj je trajao 14h od početka prvih blagih trudova, rodila sam sa svojim trudovima, bez epiduralne i bez dripa, vodenjak mi je počeo curiti ujutro, a trudove sam dobila u 8h navečer, ali nije skroz iscurio, već po par kapi svako malo, na kraju su mi ga probušili u porodu

----------


## Marion

Prvi porod 72h od prsnuca vodenjaka, nakon 24h su mi dali gel, nakon jos 7-8 sati su mi dali i drip, onda su me pustili da "odspavam" noc i na kraju sam nakon 2 dana trudova na 3-5 minuta i otvorenosti od 1,5 prst ja trazila carski. Zao mi je sto nisam ranije, jer S. ima ostecenje nerva na kapku, glavica mu je bila jako pritisnuta cvrsto zatvorenim grlicem materice (imao je prsten ulegnut na pola cela koji je kasnije nestao), a on je mucenik gurao i gurao. 

Drugi porod od prsnuca vodenjaka sacekala sam 12h, sa slabim ili nikakvim trudovima, nisam pristala ni na gel, ni na drip, nego sam nakon 12h rekla da idemo na drugi carski.

Zao mi je sto nije bilo moguce prirodno roditi oba puta, ali mi je drago da su moja dva zlata ziva i zdrava.

----------


## belkisa

od najslabije kontrakcije do poroda, tacno 20 sati. bez dripa i bilo kakvih drugih medikamenata. moze izgledati dugo, ali ja svojih 20 sati ne bih nikad mjenjala za necija 2 u kojima je mislio da ce umrijeti. da se razumijemo, bolovi su bili jaki, ali smirenost i koncentracija i naravno ne prisustvo lijekova su mi pomogli da cak uspijem nakratko odrijemati izmedju kontrakcija koje su bile na 2 do 3 minute. odmah nakon poroda sam hodala a potrebu za snom sam osjetila nevjerovatnih 18 sati nakon poroda  :Smile:  ljepota

----------


## In love

Ja sam prvi lagani, lagani trud osjetila oko 2 ujutro, rodila sam u 9 dopodne. Bez dripa i sl.

----------


## Trina

Oko 10 ujutro sam dobila lagane trudove koji su se skroz lagano pojačavali. Do 6 popodne već su bili poprilično jaki pa su me tad stavili u boks. Rodila sam u 21:15. Čitav porod bio je više-manje prirodan osim dripa kojeg su mi dali par minuta prije nego što je izašao jer je u toku izgona sve odjednom stalo, i trudovi i beba, ne znam ni kako ni zašto. Eh da, i onako jadnoj i neiskusnoj davali su mi apaurin intravenozno što je najgluplja stvar na svijetu. Znači sve skupa, od prvog najlakšeg trudića do kraja jedno 11 sati. Ali ja računam samo onih zadnjih 3

----------


## tina55

meni su čim sam došla u rodilište bez pitanja zabili inekciju apaurina u nogu, ja sam jedva stigla pitat što je to i zašto to moram dobit, na što su mi to zabili u nogu i uz smiješak rekli:to svi moraju dobit
mene zanima zašto su mi to morali dat, a nisam ni pristala?

----------


## Lutonjica

nisu ti to morali dati, i morali su te pitati

----------


## mamitzi

prvi porod - pukao mi je vodenjak, nakon 5,5 sati uz lagane trudove dali su mi drip i rodila sam za pola sata. znači recimo 6 sat, pola sata grozno.
drugi porod-imala sam oko 3 sata svoje trudove, zadnjih sat vremena svakih 5 min i onda mi je sestra nešto smrdala dok mi je uvlačila kanilu (ja se jako bojim vaditi krv i sl. ) i trudovi su prestali skroz. pustili su me mužu u čekaonu ,trudovi su se vratili ali nedovoljno jaki, pa su mi probušili vodenjak i nakon tog bušenja rodila sam za 10-tak minuta. opet sve skupa oko 6 sati, grozno možda minuta kad je ela izlazila-sve ostalo super.

----------


## kikki

prvi porod 34 sata trudova....prvi trudovi subota 21h.....dovoljno bolni da citavu noc nisam spavala-razmak 15-20-30 min
 u nedjelju navecer kazem sestri da me prilicno boli (u bolnici jer sam prosla termin) oko ponoci pukne vodenjak, otvorena 3 prsta, oko 1.30 na stolu u radjaoni...rodila u pon u 7.30

drugi porod 13 ipo sati trudova......odmah poceli trudovi na 5 min razmaka ali im se s vremenom pojacavao intenzitet i duljina trajanja... citavu noc odradila trudove u bolnici. pred jutro vise nisam mogla izdrzati, dodjem do babice i kazem ne mogu vise....legnem da me pregledaju-skroz otvorena, dr mi pukne vodenjak, za sat vremena rodila.

oba puta duuuuuugggggggooooooooo ali bez lijekova.

----------


## Kikica1

Rodila sam 5 i pol sati nakon sto sam osjetila prvi trud. Od pocetka su bili jaki jedino su s vremenom sve duze trajali.
Nekih sat vremena bili su na 20 minuta, onda su postali malo cesci pa opet na 20 minuta, nakon toga je otisla plodna voda. Nakon toga sam probudila muza (to su bili rani jutarnji sati), dok se on otusirao, obrijao i sve to da bude pristojnog izgleda za docekati prvijenca proslo je jos oko sat vremena i tad su trudovi vec bili na manje od pet minuta. 
E sad, po dolasku u bolnicu trudovi su naravno skoro pa stali i dr je probusio vodenjak pa su opet krenuli. Istina je da taj scenarij nisam ocekivala jer sam doma dobro namocila plahtu i nadlozak za krevet i po kolicini vode ne bi nikada rekla da ima sanse da je sta ostalo unutra, ali...ocito je vode bilo jer sam cula kad je i to izaslo.
Nakon toga su trudovi opet krenuli na neke tri minute i nakon nekih sat i pol sam rodila.
Da znam da ce svaki puta tako rodila bih desetoro djece  :Smile:

----------


## Minda

prvi porod 100% prorodno bez dripa, rezanja, klistira, brijanja i sl. Sluzavi čep ispao u 17h  otišla do centra na cugu navečer, šetala po gornjem gradu i oko ponoći stigli doma, osjetila neko lagano zatezanje u ponoć, otišla se istuširati, oprati kosu, krenuli trudovi svakih 2-3 minute pa svakih minutu i nakon brzog sušenja kose uputili se u bolnicu oko 3 ujutro ... odmah su utvrdili da sam totalno otvorena i u rađaonu te za 15-20 minuta sam rodila. Sad me frka ako drugi put bude još brže da ću roditi u autu  :Smile:

----------


## Eci

16 sati od prvog truda koji sam osjetila. Doduše , bio je zadak, zato mi nisu ništa ni davali, niti bušili vodenjak. Od prvih bolnih trudova oko 8 sati.
Znam da se traži za prvo dijete, ali moram napisati da sam drugo rodila za 3, a treće za 1 sat!!! (isto bez lijekova, moram se pohvaliti!)

----------


## kloklo

Kao što vidiš, draga aro32, sve ti je to sasvim individualno, svaka žena je programirana drugačije  :Smile: 

Meni su i kod prvog i kod drugog poroda trudovi odmah bili na 10 min. razmaka i manje. Prvi je bio bolnički sa cijelim indukcijskim paketom, svejdno je uz sva njihova ubrzavanja trajao 44 pregrozna sata i mrsko mi je sjetiti se toga.

Drugi je bio isto jako dug, 31 sat, ali sam od toga 29 sati bila doma bez ikakvih ljekova naravno i bilo mi je - prekrasno. Osjećala sam se tako slobodno i fantastično da trajanje uopće nije bilo bitno. Trudovi su bili zaista žestoki ali sam između njih bila sasvim prisebna, sasvim svoja, prekrasno je rađati kad nisi u onoj grozno omaglici od ljekova. Mogla bi tako još deset puta  :Very Happy:

----------


## ilka

isuse kad čitam koliko dugo su nekim ženama trajali trudovi i porod, ja sam stvarno imala sreće. U pol tri ujutro puknuo vodenjak,počeli trudovi,u 5 beba bila vani (zadak).. bez dripa. rekla sam ,da znam da će svaki porod bit ovako jednostavan,imala bi još 5-ero djece  :Smile: )

----------


## Zara1

meni je puknuo vodenjak oko 6 ujutro
prvi trudovi počeli oko 12, a ja rodila u 4:30
bez dripa

----------


## mamaShe

Pa, nije baš bio 100% prirodan nijedan, mrvica dripa je bila prisutna, ali to je sve.
1) doma dogurala do 2 min, u bolnicu došla otv. 7cm, u boxu 1,5 sat (33,5 god)
2) doma do popodne, u bolnicu otv. sa cca 5cm, u boxu 25min! (36,5 god)
3) doma od noći do podneva, u bolnicu sa 9cm, u boxu 35min (38,5 god).
(ovo 'u boxu' znači od ulaska u box do poroda, ne računam šivanje, ležanje s bebom...)
Dripa mi dali samo toliko da malo ubrzaju.
U svakom slučaju, doma odraditi što više, je najbolji pristup (bolje je jedino roditi doma, ali se ja to ne usudim  :Smile: )

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Bez ikakvih stimulansa, nakon što sam stigla pod trudovima u bolnicu, moj je prvi porod trajao 2,5 sata. Rodila u 36.

----------


## BebaBeba

Bez icega također, rodila za 35 minuta  :Grin:

----------


## mašnica

> Koliko ce trajati porod uvelike ovisi o okolini koja te okruzuje kada porod krene, o tvojim strahovima, o ljudima koji te okruzuju u trenutku poroda ... i sve je jako individualno.


S ovime se u potpunosti slažem! 

Ja sam imala tu sreću da sam trudove prolazila doma sama, u prizemlju je bio jedan član obitelji koji je poštovao moje želje....

Lagane trudove sam imala od ranog jutra pa bi stali pa oko ručka jače (jela sam stoječki, nisam mogla sjediti) puno puno sam hodala sve do poslije podne kada je krenulo jače, nakon tuširanja sve je stalo.

Nije bilo pucanja vodenjaka...kada se zamračilo (cca 20h) krenulo je sve jače i jače, u 22h sam krenula u bolnicu, došla u 23h i u 00:05 se bebač rodio. Odbila sam drip i epid. (to mi nitko zapravo nije ni nudio ali ja sam svejedno govorila da ih ne želim) ali ništa od toga mi nije trebalo jer sam već 9cm bila otvorena.

Sama sebi sam se čudila da sam tako dugo izdržala doma, dakle po "pravilu" iduće dijete ću roditi doma (prvorotkinja sam)  :Grin: 

Ja računam a tako i svima kažem da sam rodila za 1h, a ako bi gledali po trudovima (onima baš turbo) jedno 3,4h

I sve je mislim tako glatko prošlo jer sam prošla rodinu radionicu i bila potpuno spremna i informirana  :Smile: )

----------


## Žabica

vodenjka pukao u 22:30, došli u bolnicu sat kasnije, počela krvarit pa se prepala. 
Pregledali me, mm-a poslali doma, prespavala tamo, ujutro klistir, i rađaona. 
Cijelu noć sam osjećala neka stezanja na 15min, pa na 7-8min, al ništa strašno. Ni danas ne znam jesu to bili trudovi ili ne.
U 08:30 drip, rodila u 13:28h.

----------


## mašnica

Nisam dodala da moj porod nije bio full prirodan jer su mi u bolnici prokinuli vodenjak i to je bilo to!

----------


## Žabica

> vodenjka pukao u 22:30, došli u bolnicu sat kasnije, počela krvarit pa se prepala. 
> Pregledali me, mm-a poslali doma, prespavala tamo, ujutro klistir, i rađaona. 
> Cijelu noć sam osjećala neka stezanja na 15min, pa na 7-8min, al ništa strašno. Ni danas ne znam jesu to bili trudovi ili ne.
> U 08:30 drip, rodila u 13:28h.


okej sad vidim prirodan bez lijekova, moj je bio pod dripom  :Sad:  ...

----------


## Franny

meni (prvorotki) pukao vodenjak u 11h (baš na ctgu, hahaha). dok sam sredila sve "generalije" (pregled, wc, odlazak u rađaonu) bilo je 12h. nisam imala trudove pa mi dali drip, bila otvorena 1 cm i tako do 16h. kad je oko 16h dr rekao: "ma niš ne brinite, vi ćete rodit cca do ponoći", ja sam si rekla, nakon početnog  :Shock:  :Shock: : "pa mamicu mu dlakavu, nema šanse da tu drvenim još 8 sati!! (išao je trud za trudom cijelo vrijeme, od 12 h,dakle, nisam se ni malo mogla "odmoriti" između trudova) i jednostavno sam si mantrala: "micek, idemo mi van iz mamine buše" i "možeš ti to! zajedno ćemo pogurati!" i kad sam oko 17:30 pozvala doktora rekavši mu da mi se čini da ću ja sad miceka "pokakati" (pardon my french!), dr mi se nasmijao rekavši da još nema šanse za to, ali mu se osmijeh zaledio kad je vidio da sam ful otvorena i da micek samo što nije izašao. 
rodila sam ga u 18:00  :Wink: 
nisam taj drip doživjela kao neku muku ježovu, niti imam traume od njega, već kao pomoć. iako su mi se trudovi stalno pojačavali jer su svakih sat vremena došli pojačati drip, a kao najteži i najgori dio poroda pamtim baš ta zadnja 2 h, od 16 do 18h.
hja, ipak sam se u ta 2 h otvorila 9 cm  :Wink: 
pripremila sam se u tih 9 mj. da idem rodit, a ne na baletnu izvedbu. da idem donijeti na svijet biće koje će uzdrmati cijeli moj svijet (u pozitivnom smislu!)  :Heart:

----------


## Ledolin@

Od puknuca vodenjaka do prvih trudova proslo je otprilike sat vremena, a rodila nakon 7 sati od puknuca.. bez dripa, epiduralne.. prvorotkinja..

----------


## Beti3

> Koliko god "misteriozno" i nevjerojatno zvučalo, ali ponekad zaista topla riječ ili prava riječ može doslovce djelovati da žena u par minuta dođe od 5 na 10 cm otvorenosti. J*ednako tako negativna rečenica može doslovce sve zaustaviti, čak i ponovno vratiti otvorenost sa 7 na 3 cm.*
> U svakom slučaju tako nešto nema negativne nuspojave, dok neopravdana medicinska intervencija može imati cjeloživotne negativne posljedice. 
> Preporuka koja se meni sviđa je isprobati neinvazivne metode (prilagodbe okoline potrebama žene koja rađa, micanje svih izvora adrenalina, itd) a ako to ne upali, onda je bolje CR nego ženu i bebu mučiti s još nekoliko sati dripa i onda ipak opet ići na CR...
> No u rodilištima neće biti neinvazivnih pokušaja nego medicinskih intervencija koje pokreću kaskadu intervencija nepovratno.
> 
> U svakom slučaju, postoji razlog zašto su trudovi stali, a što ne mora biti radi nefunkcionalnosti organizma - ponekad nam jednostavno beba da malo odmora prije nego krene silovito, ponekad je zaista to promjena u vanjskim okolnostima. A dati drip na loš ctg je staviti bebu pod značajno jači stres...


Tek sam sada vidjela ovu temu i pitam da li je ovo boldano stvarno sigurno i provjereno? 
Kad porod krene, on ide i nema mogućnosti povratka ni zaustavljanja, ni predomišljanja sve dok beba nije vani na bilo koji način. 

Meni prvi porod 22 sata, ali samo zadnja 2 i pol ono "pravo" bolno, bez dripa i lijekova.

----------


## vaga27

Ja sam prvo čini mi se,brzo rodila  :Wink: 
Prvi trudovi su počeli negdje u 23h i nešto,u 01h i nešto sam stigla u bolnicu kako je bivalo intezivnije.
Rodila samu u 05h i 20min,bez dripa,bez ičeg,sa time šta sam i popucala jer me nisu gledali al sreća,rekla je ginekologinja da svaka čast onom ko je šivao,da se ne kuži.eto

----------


## Nono

Prvorotkinja sam, rodila u 9mj. Trudovi poceli u 17h,ali lagano...intenzivnije je pocelo oko 21h kada su trudovi bili jaci i tocno svakih 7min. Došla u bolnicu u 23 h...vec otvorena 5cm.
U box me smjestili oko 2h ujutro, a u 7h ujutro rodila...s tim da sam izgon imala 5min...tri puta stisnula i malac je bio vani  :Smile: . Kaze dr. da  sam se svaki sat otvarala za 1cm sto je skolski!
Napomena - sasvim prirodan porod, bez dripa,epiduralne i sl.
Želim svakoj takav porod...pa i sebi drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## jedna zdenka

Prvi porod 8 sati s dripom, otvorena skroz tri sata prije samog izgona, ali bebač visoko. Drugi put visoko prsnuće vodenjaka u 13 h. Trudovi tipa menstrualnih bolova od 14 do 14 i 30. Stižem u rodilište, pregledava me doktorica, 8 cm otvorena, presvlačim se, dolazim do boksa, trudovi grozota, jedan za drugim, izgon i u 15 i 10 ja gotova  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dream1111

počela sam prvo s lakšim temama kad sam stigla na forum i na kraju odlučim u ovaj sat zavirit i vidjet kakva su iskustva. i cure moje mene je tek sad strah uopće i zaspat

----------


## sensei

Prvi trud se pojavio kod mene u 4 ujutro, bila sam doma pod trudovima podnošljivim do 18 i 30 ( doma za vrijeme odnosno između trudova gledala tv, tuširala se, surfala po netu, odmarala, pislala duljinu i razmake među trudovima, pripremala se psihički imfizički za dolazak moje bebice) došla u bolnicu u 19 sati i rodila za 35 minuta potpuno prirodno. Dakle od 18 i 30 do 19 30 je bilo jako bolno ali se sve odvijalo jako brzo i bez ikakvih lijekova, porod za poželjeti

----------


## Janis

> počela sam prvo s lakšim temama kad sam stigla na forum i na kraju odlučim u ovaj sat zavirit i vidjet kakva su iskustva. i cure moje mene je tek sad strah uopće i zaspat


*Dream*, i meni se to događalo pred kraj trudnoće i svaki put kad bi me uhvatila panika ili nemir ja bih čitala temu "Smiješne situacije s poroda" i uvijek je pomoglo. Evo ti link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/50570-S...acije-s-poroda

----------


## Sani1612

U prvom porodu su me trudovi izmučili, izmorili i nakon 17 sati rodila se moja curica. Porod je sam po sebi bio lijep,nimalo agresivan ni težak. Problem je bio što su je trudovi tjerali gore pa je sve skupa dugo trajalo. A drugi porod je bio prekrasan, preporodila sam se..mogla bih o njemu pisati i pričati danima. trudovi su krenuli večer prije,bili su bolniji, duži, ali odrađeni sa smješkom. Trajali su skoro 24 sata...ali od dolaska u bolnicu pa do poroda nije prošlo ni sat vremena.

----------


## nevena

grcevi su poceli negdje iza 9,00 navecer ali lagani, dosta brzo se sve skupa intenziviralo i oni jaki na 2,3 minute su poceli iz ponoci. u pola 1 smo se poceli spremati za bolnicu i rodila u 1,41. dosla sam u bolnicu potpuno otvorena.
i ja kazem isto, najbolji recept je stici u bolnicu zadnji tren jedino je bed malo u tim najjacim trudovima se voziti u autu do bolnice. u stvari najgore mi se bilo pokrenuti iz kuce van na hladan zrak
drugorotka sam.

----------


## emira

Od prvog bolnog truda (nakon bušenja vodenjaka) do poroda 2 h i 15 min. Solidno za prvorotku  :Wink:   (zapravo drugorotku, ali je prvi porod bio carski, pa su me tretirali kao prvorotku)

----------


## Dream1111

> *Dream*, i meni se to događalo pred kraj trudnoće i svaki put kad bi me uhvatila panika ili nemir ja bih čitala temu "Smiješne situacije s poroda" i uvijek je pomoglo. Evo ti link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/50570-S...acije-s-poroda


Hvala ti Janis. Baš sam se nasmijala  :Smile: )))

----------


## andynoa

Cure help... nisu me ohrabrile niti smiješne priče s poroda... počinje lagana trema...

Ja sam osoba koja ne zna kako boli menga (nikada me nije boljela) i ne znam da li ću uopće trudove prepoznati... a isto tako ne podnosim bol, i makar bih ja htjela da sve ide bez ikakvih lijekova...aaaaaa... strah i jeza prati... sad sam 36+3  :Sad: ((

p.s. možda je OT, al sam naletila na ovu temu...

----------


## anitak

strah je normalan ,ali kad krene nečeš moć razmišljat o strahu.opusti se i uživaj u ostatku trudnoće. :Heart: 
mene je bolilo i to jako ,ali kad beba izađe ,sve predhodno kao da se nije ni događalo.

----------


## lorra81

Ja sam trudove imala oko 20-ak sati prije no što sam otišla u bolnicu. Kada su se smanjili na 10-ak min. poslali su me u rađaonu. Probušili vodenjak i tad su krenuli jaki trudnovi. I od bušenja vodenjaka do poroda je prošlo malo više od 12h. Što znači negdje dan i pol je trajalo sve skupa. Nisam dobila drip. Imala sam prirodne trudove od početka do kraja sa tim da su pred kraj bili jako gusti,jedan za drugim bez predaha, imala sam osječaj da sam konstantno u trudu. Ali izgon djeteta mi je bio "pis ov kejk" najmanje traumatičan čin. U dva truda sam ju rodila s tim da je doktorica bukvalno sjela na stomak da mi pomogne izgurati malu. U tom trenutku kad su je izvadili (sa epiz.) imala sam osjećaj da ću se raspući na pola i što je fascinantno rez uopće nisam osjetila od pritiska i endorfina koji me preplavio cijelu. Dali je to neka vrsta ekstaze kad izlazi dijete ili što drugo ne znam ali roditi mi je bio najmanji problem. Ono što najviše pamtim je otvaranje od 7 do 10 cm. Cijela vječnost agonije. Sutra mi je termin za drugo dijete, oko 4,5 kg teži i iskreno se nadam da ću barem u pola brže ga rodit, jer opet proć 12h u rađaoni ne mogu ni zamisliti. Ali ovaj put neću se dati privezati za krevet, dokle god budem mogla biti na nogama, bit ću. Puno brže prođu trudovi.

----------


## Beti3

*lorra81*, možda već i znaš (tj. nadam se da si već rodila), samo u prvom porodu toliko dugo traje to skraćivanje cerviksa i otvaranje. U drugom i svakom idućem je to daleko kraće.

----------


## Ivanna

Meni je počelo sa boli u križima večer prije, tijekom noći sam se par puta dizala na wc, skužila malo krvave sluzi, ujutro počeli lagani trudovi, pa polako curenje plodne vode; u bolnicu došla oko 13 h, rodila u 17:35, bez dripa, bez lijekova. Dan prije sam bila na pregledu, potpuno zatvorena. Inače, rodila sam 7 dana poslije termina.
Sada, drugi porod; prije 4 dana primjetila malo krvave sluzi, danas sam vidjela i kako izgleda sluzni čep, tu i tamo se javi kao menstrualna bol, pa bol u križima, jučer bila na pregledu, otvorena 2 prsta. Sutra opet idem na ctg i amnioskopiju. Ovaj put su promjene počele 7 dana prije termina, ali sam ipak očekivala da će se sve to odigrat barem istom brzinom kao prvi put, u jedan dan, ako ne brže.

----------


## mikka

> *lorra81*, možda već i znaš (tj. nadam se da si već rodila), samo u prvom porodu toliko dugo traje to skraćivanje cerviksa i otvaranje. U drugom i svakom idućem je to daleko kraće.


nazalost, ne bi se slozila  :Smile: 

od svih poroda, interesantno je da je najkraci bio prvi, inducirani, 12 sati

druga dva identicna po duzini i smjeni faza, ali je izlazak bebe daaleko vise bolio u trecem

a sva tri su bolila pakleno  :Grin:

----------


## mimi 25

Joj, joj, ja cu ipak nekako zadrzati misljenje, tj. uvjerenja da je svaki sljedeci porod brzi/laksi  :Grin:  Lakse mi je ako tako razmisljam  :Smile: 
Ali, nemam se sto zaliti ni na prva dva poroda.
Dakle, oba poroda bez dripa i epiduralne, ali uz busenje vodenjaka.
U prvom porodu prvi trud u 19.00, dosla u bolnicu u 23.00, rodila u 4.25. Dakle, od prvog truda do poroda - 9 sati.
Drugi porod prvi trud u 1.00, dosla u bolnicu u 2.30, rodila u 3.25. Od prvog truda do poroda - 2.5 sata.

----------


## mikka

isuse, ja to mogu samo sanjati  :Rolling Eyes: 

meni su 2. i 3. trajali po 20 sati, bili su prakticki jednaki po fazama ali je treci put strahovito bolilo, za riknuti

doduse beba je bila za kilu veca, mozda zato

----------


## Cubana

Meni su drugi put trudovi počeli ujutro (oko 7) ali podnošljivi, između 8-10 min razmaka. Navečer se to smanjilo na ispod 8 min, ali tek sa spontanim puknućem vodenjaka su se trudovi pojačali i ubrzali (oko 23h).
U rodilište sam stigla nešto prije ponoći, a rodila u deset do jedan  :Smile: 
Dakle, trudovi skoro cijeli dan, ali sam uz njih pila kavu, surfala, normalno funkcionirala po kući.

----------


## Kosjenka

> Dakle, trudovi skoro cijeli dan, ali sam uz njih pila kavu, surfala, normalno funkcionirala po kući.


X
doduše meni su krenuli oko 2-3 ujutro, a rodila popodne oko 5.
Ujutro otpratila dečke pa popila kavicu, surfala, odlučila skuhat rižoto(pravi onaj mesni što se non stop mora mješat), oribala štednjak i sve one plamenike dovela u stanje savršenstva i nazvala muža oko 13.30. da bi mogli krenit za OS. Nisam ja neki frik i čistunac, dapače, jednostavno onda mi je više odgovaralo spremat i kuhat nego ležat ili sjedit.
Da i beba mi isto bila kilu teža.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja za prvorotkinju to express odradila bez ikakvih intervencija (ni klistir): trudovi poceli u 19h30 (ne racunam par pripremnih tokom dana,svako 2-3h lagani grcevi), plodna voda pukla u cca 23h00,dosla u bolnicu oko 00h00 i rodila u 01h50, 7dn nakon termina a to jutro na pregledu plodne vode bila prst otvorena...

Bila sam aktivna trudnica koja je do dan pred porod plivala,setala,vjezbala...vjerujem da je to uvelike utjecalo na lakocu poroda...

----------


## Cubana

> Bila sam aktivna trudnica koja je do dan pred porod plivala,setala,vjezbala...vjerujem da je to uvelike utjecalo na lakocu poroda...


Nije  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

> Nije


X
obje trudnoće preležala, oba poroda poprilično ekspresna  :Smile: .
Ja nekako mislim da tu nema nekog pravila, aktivna neaktivan, koji porod po redu, kolika beba.
Sjetim se moje šogi, prvi porod carski rez, drugi inducirani beba od 4200 nikakve posebne traume s poroda, treći isto inducirani beba 2900 šogi još uvijek (5godina) ne može doći ksebi koliko se napatila, tak da ja brijem da to nema veze jedno s drugim.
Najbolje mi je što me poslje mog poroda bebača od 3000,00 uvjeravala da je daleko teže roditi bebu kilu težu i onda ju ova mala figica ispati.

----------

